# Slavery Ring Busted - TKD Used as Ruse



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 28, 2009)

http://news.newamericamedia.org/news/view_article.html?article_id=cefa4bf17a5d316021a9fcf00188df82

Nursing Home Owner Gets 5 Years for Running Modern-Day Slavery



> Philippine News, Posted: Oct 27, 2009 Review it on NewsTrust
> 
> LOS ANGELES -- A businesswoman in Southern California was sentenced to almost five years in prison for illegally recruiting Filipinos and forcing them to work at her health care facility for the elderly, reports the Philippine News. Evelyn Pelayo, 52, of Long Beach was sentenced Monday, after pleading guilty in March to charges of forced labor and unlawful conduct.
> ...
> According to the court documents, Pelayo recruited potential workers in the Philippines, promising them jobs in her elder care facilities. Once the victims agreed, Pelayo contacted a Taekwondo martial arts instructor, who would enter the aliens in Taekwondo tournaments in the U.S. and obtain visas for them as a ruse to bring them into the country.


----------

